# TCP headers common to IP headers?

## dE_logics

The TCP protocol has the header containing information about - 

Source port

Destination port

Sequence Number

etc...

Issue is many of these are a part of IP protocol, so why implement this again in TCP protocol?

----------

## Sadako

Um, no, source and destination ports are only used in tcp and udp, and are not contained within "plain" IP headers, neither are sequence numbers...

----------

## dE_logics

Oh, noticed that, thanks.

----------

